# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Numri 7

## DYDRINAS

Numri 7 eshte ndoshta numri me i vecante i te gjithe historise njerezore.
Me te eshte i lidhur Krijimi i jetes sone dhe shume e shume dukuri te tjera te jetes shpirterore dhe materiale.

Cili eshte historiku i ketij numri ne bote dhe tek kombi shqiptar?

7 drejtimet: veri,jug, lindje, perendim, lart, poshte dhe qender;
7 gjendrat endokrine te trupit njerezt;
7 ngjyrat e ylberit;
7 eshte numri i eklipseve te Diellit dhe te Henes qe mund te ndodhin ne nje vit;
7 virytet kristiane: Shpresa, Drejtesia, Besimi, Bamiresia, Vetepermbajtja, Maturia dhe Zemerimi;


Ne vitin 7 pas Krishtit u ngriten Ilirianet ne kryengritje kunder sundimit romak;

Nje jave ka 7 dite;
Mrekullite boterore jane 7;
Pas 7 viteve mireqenje, vijne 7 vite vuajtjesh;
Jane 7 xhuxha me Borebardhen;
Jane 7 dhi ne perrallen "Ujku dhe 7 dhite";
Jane 7 nota muzikore;

----------


## jessi89

Dt 07/07/07 ishte e premte.Mbahej si dita me pa fat,pasi kur eshte bere nje kombinim i tille i shtatave dhe i te premtes,kane ndodh katastrofa.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Pershendetje-
Kjo teme  e qelluar per ket  nr. 
Vetem per numrin 7 te shkruhet eshte  e pakt pa u nderlidhur me numrat e tjer sepse numri 7 si numer  don shpjegime  te shumta per te kuptuar ne orgjinal, 
  nese kthehemi ne fillet e formimit te ketij numri patjeter do te gershetohen edhe numrat etjer si dhe germat . 
Nese paraqesim me an te germes numrin shtat(shtati i njeriut)eshte nje lidhshmeri qe smund te anashkalohet  pa u cekur.
 Te Mesopotamet   numri shtat  paraqitet ne form kunjore ku paraqitet  forma  e kokes se njeriut  kurse te Asiririanet  paraqitet koka e gjedhit njeherit te hieroglifet ,hieroglifi A paraqitet shqiponja   per kete  simbolizim styxi dhe ca te tjer e kan cekur per kuptimin e dy kokave te shqiponjes . 
Edhe hieroglifi G  ne pamje eshte  nje ene(KAZAN)  qe ne mes ka  nje trekendsh  apo germen d paraqet numrin e kunjave edhe emri kazan i pergjigjet kuptimit te ketij hieroglifi ka- paraqitje e shtatit  trekendshi paraqitje  e objektit qe zen fushen e ka-terkendshit pra HIEROGLIFI  g eshte  KAZANI por ne realitet paraqet G-GRUAN SHTAT-ZAN  .Te arabet nje rreth koncentrik me nje pik ne mes paraqet kete hieroglif pra eshte numi shtate. 
Ne librin e A.Stipqevic eshte nje kryq me kater kuaj svastik 
Svastika Pellazge-Yllire qe eshte ne muzeun e Washingtonit simbolizimin qe paraqet Diellin me gjasht planete  apo vrapin e kuajve(planeteve) per kater stinrreth Djellit .
Tek vizatimi piramidal i trupave qjellor qe kam paraqitur ditet e javes aty  forma e  numrit shtat me se miri zberthehet ne ate vizatim numri 7 eshte planeti URAN 
Urani dhe Jupiteri  te ky vizatimi im jan numri nji dhe numri shtat pra kto dy vija formojn edhe kendin alfa .52shkallte piramida e keopsit .
Per  numrin shtate gjithashtu vlen te theksohet mendimi  i nje diskutanti se vet forma e germes  K nese e kthejmvijen vertikale ne pozit horizontale me kete cepin e kandit te vendosur me brenda  vetvetiu paraqitet forma e kalit e kete me se miri ma ka shpjeguar shoku Aizberg por nepermjet bisedave -diskutimeve  private edhe te paraqitja e disa germave apo vizatimeve  ne shpellen e zmadhuar dhe nje mbishkrim ne muzeun e Tiranes qe ishin te zmadhuara  aty hasim ne shum vende ne kete shenj , germ ,numer  paraqitje simbolike  etj etj .
 DYDRINAS ju pershendes  per temen -diskutimin por kisha nje lutje qe ju dhe moderatoret te bini ne ujdi dhe tja ndryshoni emrin kesaj teme qe se paku te shkruani per ''PER NUMRAT '' dhe lidhshmerin e numrave me germat . 

megjithse koha spo me premton  ju le me shendet  pershendetje

----------


## ajzberg

Shtate jane dhe brimat e kokes [jo te kafkes}
Intersatnte do te ishte te shpjegoheshin numrat nga 1 deri ne 10
Pershendetje

----------


## XH.GASHI

"
pershendetje 
 Aizberg  eshte me se e sakt per vrimat trupore qe jan shtat ka shum gjera qe numri shtate permban si kuptim  psh ta marim 
Germa A eshte bashkim i  uranit dhe gjeas ne baz te mitologjis   po e marim nr nje gjean token  nga figura lart dhe te terhjekim nje vize vetvetiuformojm kendin alfa mos gabohem baptist ka dikun nje referenc per uranineshte interesante pra ketu numri shtate duhet medoemos te shpjegohet pernga forma por edhe nga perputhja ne menyre figurative jo vetem si numer ,per mos me zgjat shum te nje diskutim i styxit dhe zemrushesh jan disa gjera qe kan kuptim shum interesaant ne lidhje me profetin e Idrisit a.s jo qe eshte diskutabile vendlindja e ketij profeti por eshte interesant se ky profet beri transmetimin e menyresse komunikimit me numra me njeherit germa mesoj shum gjera njerzimin pra transmetoj per shum gjera tek njerzimi qe ishin tabu te pa kapshme  eshte e mundur qe ky profet te ishte mesues i ndertimit , arqitekt i piramidave por le te jet kjo nje qeshtje tjeter se me te drejt e them nese flasim per numrin shtate  duhet te  hyme ne diskutime gjithandej,por mos te habitemi e mos te cekim ;per  nr  shtat se nuk eshte rastesi qe fillon nga njishi -ne kete rast gea toka dhe urani pra per ta formuar kete numer duhet analizuar shume( X ) te dhena.
   darius 
e cek mire gjdo gje fillon nga njishi .
vetem emri apo fjala shtate  hedh posht bindjen e gabuar per origjinen e numrave  kinse eshte numer Arab numrat me te vjeter se ky emer emri arap eshte emer i ri edhe ate prej emrit shqip  H AR APOLL .
 BAPTIST e cek bukur kur thot ; verrtet arabet e hershem i takonin nje rrace te berdh  fisnike.

JU PERSHENDES

----------


## land

7jane notat muzikore

----------


## J.G

> Dt 07/07/07 ishte e premte.Mbahej si dita me pa fat,pasi kur eshte bere nje kombinim i tille i shtatave dhe i te premtes,kane ndodh katastrofa.


Cuditem se ku e ke marre kte fakt se shume cifte Amerikane kane zgjedhe ate dite
si dite me fat per tu martuar   .Nder keto cifte dhe EVA LANGORIA(D Housewifes)u martua ne Paris.FRIDAY THE 13  eshte dite pa fat.

----------


## Borix

Shpjegimet e numrave njeriu kerkon t'i ktheje ne fenomene te pashpjegueshme, duke harruar se koincidenca ka baza te forta teorike.

Po te kishte 8 nota muzikore, apo 8 vrima, apo po te ishte E premte date 08.08.2008, apo sikur ne Bibel te mos permendej aq shpesh numri 7, por numri 8, atehere jam pothuaj i sigurt se kjo teme do te titullohej 'Numri 8'.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Dt 07/07/07 ishte e premte.Mbahej si dita me pa fat,pasi kur eshte bere nje kombinim i tille i shtatave dhe i te premtes,kane ndodh katastrofa.



Me vjen keq po ktu 07/07/07 ishte dite e Shtune :P

Biles jane martuar mbi 150 cifte meqe o dite fati  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J.G

> Me vjen keq po ktu 07/07/07 ishte dite e Shtune :P
> 
> Biles jane martuar mbi 150 cifte meqe o dite fati


That's what I'm talking about.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Numri 7 eshte ndoshta numri me i vecante i te gjithe historise njerezore.
> Me te eshte i lidhur Krijimi i jetes sone dhe shume e shume dukuri te tjera te jetes shpirterore dhe materiale.
> 
> Cili eshte historiku i ketij numri ne bote dhe tek kombi shqiptar?
> 
> 7 drejtimet: veri,jug, lindje, perendim, lart, poshte dhe qender;
> 7 gjendrat endokrine te trupit njerezt;
> 7 ngjyrat e ylberit;
> 7 eshte numri i eklipseve te Diellit dhe te Henes qe mund te ndodhin ne nje vit;
> ...



Nga kto 7-ta shume lehte mund ti bosh 8ta ose 6ta

Drejtimet lart poshte shto majtas djathas ose verilindje me jugperndim

ose mrekullite pse mos ti bojme 8 apo ska plot ka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## XH.GASHI

A e di kush nga ju pse jan 8 nota muzikore 
A ka mundesi te jen 10 nota
Aq sa jan edhe numra .
 E nese jan dhet qfar force do te paraqiteshin nota e nente dhe e dheta apo tingulli 9-10 sipas mendimit tim eshte tingulli qe then bariera thyen gjera si kristali qelqi do te largonte edhe ujin siq eshte rasti  te Musau a.s (Mozes)apo tingulli9-10 eshte shurdhues nese nuk eshte ne harmoni me tjera nota siq eshte rasti te Odiseu apo fylli magjik i Panit qe kishte aftsi per te hipnotizuar.
Mos vall edhe Pitagora  u mundua ti afroj notat me numrat  apo u mundua te paraqet forcen e muzikes , harmonin e notave qe then qetsin e shpirtit zemres .
PSE  PSE PSE  PSE...............................................  ..................la  pa shpjeguar   fshehtesin e notave shkaku i fuqis se ketyre dy notave .
Mendimi im eshte se tek notat muzikore mungojn dy nota .
Vetem operistat me te famshem  si Pavaroti e te tjer mund te kuptojn se mungojn nje apo dy tinguj .Per ti kenduar krijuar keto tone eshte e pa arritur per njerzit normal ketu  PSE ja  gjen arsyetim.

----------


## Darius

Me duket se e kam bere edhe njehere tjeter kete debat me pare. Nuk ka 8 nota muzikore por ka 7 te tilla. Kjo te pakten sipas sistemit gregorian muzikor hartuesi i te cilit mbahet shqiptari Jan Kukuzeli.
Ne kohet e lashta ka qene nje sistem 5 notash qe quhej pentatonik (i bazuar ne pese tinguj te cilit kishin nje distance te tille: 3 prej tyre nga 1 ton ndersa njeri prej tyre 1 ton e gjysem nga tjetri.)

Shpesh njerezit ngaterrohen me termin 8 nota pasi nota e 8-te eshte perseritja e te pares duke realizuar keshtu krijimin e te ashtuquajtures oktave (e perbere nga 8 nota: Do, Re, Mi, Fa, Sol, La, Si dhe perseri Do). Apo ne sistemin e disave vendeve te tjera qe eshte A, B, C, D, E, F dhe G.

----------


## alibaba

Numerologjia në' kalendar nuk ka kurrçfarë kuptimi. Paramendoni ajo data 07/07/07 se çfarë date do të ishte në ndonjë sistem tjetër kalendarik? Ndoshta ditë me fat.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

